# pygmy cory qt question



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm getting 5 pygmy corydoras for my son's new betta tank. i need to set up a qt for them. i only have a one gallon for hosp. tank right now. it is full of plants in qt. i have sterilite containers, but heard that they can leach chems. how much space do they need for qt? i'll be putting sand,a heater,a small sponge filter and floating plants in it. uncycled with wcs. any tips are welcome.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Honestly, I don't think this is a good idea. Cories, especially pygmies, are very delicate fish and shouldn't be subject to a new tank (even planted).


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

they ordered them, but i don't have to buy them. thanks for the pov.i have zero experience with them. how long should i wait? anything else that would be good in a approx .8 gallon,flitered,heated tank? he will eventually have a horned nerite in with him.they are going to be in qt for 4 weeks.


----------

